# What age do you start worming goats???



## Willow's Meadow (Feb 23, 2011)

At what age do you start worming your goats??? And what do you worm them with(goat wormers, horse wormers. etc.)???


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends if you have a worm issue in your herd. I only worm as needed with my adults as well as my kids

I start watchign for worm issues around 2 weeks of age. IF they dont show any signs of worms before they leave I will at times worm them before leaving my herd when sold.

as to what you can use. I use both horse paste wormers and injectable wormers (most of the time I give it orally)


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have heard to deworm as soon as you start seeing signs, otherwise 6-8 weeks old.


----------

